# více - declension



## Encolpius

Češtině zdar!

Sloganem jedné hudební stanice je "the home of more". Kamarád se mě ze srandy zeptal, jak bych to přeložil do češtiny.... pak nastal pro mne problém se slovem více..chci-li slogan doslovně přeložit....napadlo mě totiž, jestli vůbec lze skloňovat slovo více...v této funkci by to bylo podstatné jméno, ne? 
existuje: víceho, vícemu, s vícemi... *Domov víceho* zní určitě strašně ale je to jen "pro vlastní potřebu"... Děkuji... Enc.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Příslovce se v češtině neskloňují, a marketingová hesla lze jen zřídkakdy překládat doslovně. "Na všem záleží" jako marketingové heslo nepřekládáme do angličtiny jako "everything matters", a původní anglické heslo "Every little helps" se zřejmě nedá přeložit jako "každá trocha pomáhá". Podobně _(XYZ samoobsluha)_ "- tady jsem správně!" nebude v angličtině "I'm here correctly!", ale spíš "The right place to be!"  Doslovné ekvivalenty prostě nemají požadovaný marketingový šmrnc. 

Co vlastně znamená "the home of more"? Nemá to smysl.   
(This is) the home of my family. Tady bydlí moje rodina. To je náš domov. 
(This is) the home of more. Tady bydlí víc?  

Proč bychom potřebovali vědět, kde "bydlí víc"? Co je nám do toho?  Smysl hesla "the home of more" je samozřejmě "poslouchejte nás (a ne jiné rozhlasové stanice), protože my vám "dáváme víc" (= lepší poslechový zážitek).

Tak překlad přenechám rodilým mluvčím, ale snad by se hodilo "dáváme vám víc!"


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

souhlasím s příspěvkem uživatele "Enquiring Mind", co se výše uvedeného překladu týče. Mám ale takový pocit, že v onom originálu také nějaké další substantivum/podstatné jméno chybí,...! Dále, u rádií nepoužíváme, neříkáme běžně slovo "domov", nýbrž "(rádiová) stanice"...  Každý posluchač má svoji oblíbenou rádiovou stanici (frekvence = FM), která ho (- např. po celý jeho pracovní den, víkend, celou dovolenou -) doprovází, je tedy jakýmsi jeho "domovem", kam se neustále rád vrací. Tak jako máte na svém domácím počítači nastavenou svoji domovskou stránku např. "Homepage (Google)", nebo "forum.wordreference.com", ano... 

Marketingový slogan:
"H*o-me* of m*o-re*." Tento slogan je velice chytře promyšlen, je libozvučný.

Možná je to myšleno takto:
a) "My jsme to *rádio*, které vám dá/nabídne/poskytne/dopřeje více (např. hudby/muziky, zábavy atd.)"
b) "My jsme ta (rádiová) *stanice*, která vám dá/nabídne/poskytne/dopřeje více (např. hudby/muziky, zábavy atd.)"
c) "..., s kterým/-ou toho více zažijete/prožijete/uslyšíte/vyhrajete."
d) "..., s kterým/-ou se více zasmějete/uvolníte."
e) "..., s kterým/-ou si při poslechu/polední pauze/jízdě v autě více odpočinete." 
f) "Poslouchej(te) lepší rádio", "Nalaď(te) si lepší rádio"

Přikládám pár odkazů:
http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seznam_českých_rozhlasových_stanic
http://www.radio.cz/cz (v cizích jazycích; text + výslovnost)
http://hledani.rozhlas.cz/iradio/
http://www.rozhlas.cz/portal/portal/
http://www.evropa2.cz/
http://www.impuls.cz/
http://www.radioblanik.cz/

Ještě k té deklinaci:
Slovo "více" *je již druhým stupněm* od následujících slov: "hodně", "mnoho", "velmi", ano!!!

Více naleznete zde:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=více&Hledej=Hledej

Problematika číslovky "vícero/povícero" (Šimandl):
http://nase-rec.ujc.cas.cz/archiv.php?art=7572

S přátelským pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## nueby

Navrhuju "kde je všeho víc". Pravděpodobně i reklamy.


----------



## Encolpius

bylo mi také zvláštní, že jsem našel jen 2-3 odkazů na skloňované formy více. 

 např.: "chtění víceho" , pod víceho stromama, pro tuto konzistenci je však třeba víceho, k vícemu se nedokážu odhodlat.....

Pro mě všechny yto vzácné příklady zní přirozeně, v maďarštině se totiž "více" skloňuje jak ďas. Asi všechny příklady jsou z pera nějakého Maďara/Maďarky. 

Zajímalo by mě také slovo více používané v matematice jako množina, jestli by se přece jenom neskloňovalo...


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

hned jedná jazyková korektura, oprava na samotný úvod, jste již de facto "náš" , tak tedy "...našel jsem 2-3 (dva až tři; dva tři) odkaz*y* (koho/co - 4. pád, Akuzativ) *skloňované formy/skloňování* (koho/čeho - 2. pád, Genitiv) (příslovce, slova, lexému apod.) "více". Může být,...

K Vašim odkazům:

Příslovce "více" je dle mého soudu, názoru nesklonné, nelze mu při/-dávat žádné koncovky, jež jsou příznačné pro ohebné slovní druhy. Působí to - na poslech - "velice nepřirozeně"...

a) "... rozrůstající se pod víceho stromama a keřema." - Udivujeme mě vůbec, že to napsal Čech! Autor tohoto uveřejněného článku by se měl stydět! Vždyť je to gramaticky zcela špatně!   Správně: pod - více(-ro) - listnatými *stromy *a *keři*. => Jedná se o 7. pád plurálu. O číslovce "vícero/povícero" jsem krátce pohovořil již výše (viz odkaz)...

b) "chtění víceho."  - Velmi nešťastný opis slovního spojení "chtít/žádat (něčeho) více"... Gramaticky opět špatně, bohužel! Substantivum "*chtění*" je zde ale v pořádku, ano! Správně: "Chce(-me) (něčeho) více...; Chceme-li (něčeho) více; Když chceme (něčeho) více...; _Chtění něčeho (Předmět, Akuzativ - 4.pád) více_. - Tato poslední vazba je sice také správná, nicméně se jí osobně bráním..."

c) "K vícemu se nedokážu odhodlat."  - Tato věta je gramaticky špatně, není zde totiž uveden předmět, dále viz "více"... Příklad: "*K tomu* se nedokážu *odhodlat*", "A *k čemu* se nedokážeš *odhodlat*?" (=> K čemu? - K tomu!), "K více *činnostem *se nedokáž*u odhodlat!"
*
d) Pro lepší konzistenci těsta je ho/jí (např. cukru, kvásku, mouky, kypřícího prášku atd.) potřeba více! 

*Prosím, opravdu není nutné tyto uvedené příklady považovat za "vzácné", to tedy nikoliv, v žádném případě, to si čeština nezaslouží, znějí velice nepřirozeně! Ale můžeme je považovat za "ostudné", to již ano!!!

*S poděkováním, 
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Nevím, já bych byl opatrnější, a nezval bych to hned ostudným.... podíval jste se na ty články na webu? Když kliknete na moje příklady, tak se dostanete k prameni. 
Já bych začal přemýšlet o tom, jestli ty příklady: 
a) opravdu nepsal nějaký cizinec /myslím si, že to skloňování by bylo možné i v němčině/
b) není-li to přirozené v nějakém nářečí
Bohužel, jako cizinec nemohu posoudit, jak ostudně, strašně to zní v uších rodilého mluvčího. 
Mou pozornost to ale rozhodně zaujalo...


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ano, poctivě jsem si je všechny přečetl, velmi jsem u toho trpěl,.. ! Jeden je na stránkách VŠE, další se nachází na stránkách fleru.cz od uživatelky HelaF (ČR, 2010), no, a ten poslední lze nalézti na stránkách zpovědnice.cz...  Tohle nelze brát doopravdy vážně, prostě nelze (v dobrém slova smyslu míněno)! Za sebe říkám hlasité "NE" !

S poděkováním, 
Bohemos


----------



## francisgranada

Z lingvistického hľadiska, tvary _víceho, vícemu_ pripomínajú skloňovanie (pôvodne) ukazovacích zámen (_toho, tomu, jeho, jemu ..._ ) a tzv. "dlhých“ tvarov prídavných mien, ktoré pochádzajú z "krátkych“ (pôvodných) tvarov + ukaz. zámena (napr. _dobrému_ < _dobru jemu_). 

Chcem tým povedať to, že k tomu, aby sa _více_ dalo "prirodzene" skloňovať týmto spôsobom, podľa mňa by mali byť v češtine doložené aj tvary odpovedajúceho prídavného mena a to hlavne tzv. "krátke“ tvary v rôznych pádoch (niečo ako *_v__íc__/v__íca__/v__íco_, *_víci_, *_víca_, *_vícem_, *_vícech_ ...).  

Na druhej strane, výskyt „spontánneho skloňovania“ (či už regionálneho alebo „individuálneho“) slova _více_ má svoju „logiku“: toto slovo v niektorých prípadoch naozaj vystupuje  skôr vo funkcii, ktorá je bližšia zámenu (alebo  podst./príd. menu) než príslovke. Zrejme toto vysvetľuje aj možnosť skloňovania slova _plus_ v latinčine a slova _t__öbb_ v maďarčine.

P.S. V prípade aglutinačných jazykov ako je maďarčina, "skloňovanie" nie je ten najvhodnejší termín, ale to je iná téma ...


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

@francisgranada

Souhlasím se vším, co jste zde výše popsal, zcela tomu rozumím, ano. Ale opětovně zde musím nahlas zdůraznit, že ve spisovné češtině nelze toto slovo skloňovat! Neříkám, netvrdím, že se to nemůže v *textu*, či v nějakém *(roz-)hovoru* někde objevit, ano, jistě, může... Autor, či korektor by se pak měl ale nad sebou hluboce zamyslet, neboť to nejsou z jazykového hlediska tvary správné. Každá gramatika má svoje (specifická) pravidla, určité zákonitosti, jež se musí, a to za všech okolností, respektovat, dodržovat! Z příkladů, které jste uvedl, se budu krátce věnovat pouze těmto "(=> *vícem, *vícech)", a to hlavně proto, že se svojí koncovkou nejvíce podobají onomu správnému tvaru. 

Zde uvedu níže pár, několik příkladů:

a) **vícem* => "*_Vícem lidem to nedávejte!" _ - Správně: "*Více* lidem to nedávejte!" 
- v hovoru může tento tvar zaznít

X

b) **vícech *=> "_Tento problém se týká _*_vícech studentů!" _ - Správně: "Tento problém se týká *více* studentů!", "Děj této knihy je o *více* lidech, kteří...  ." 
Srovnej(-te): 
bb) _"Příběh knihy je o **dvouch* mladých lidech." _ - Správně: "Příběh knihy je o *dvou* mladých lidech, kteří... ."
- v hovoru může tento tvar zaznít

Závěrem, jedná se takřka vždy o *příslovce*, vždy o 2. stupeň (viz příspěvky výše; např. "1. mnoho/hodně - 2. více - 3. nejvíce"), ale také o *neurčitou* *číslovku* (viz moje příklady; viz odkaz na článek výše )! Čistě teoreticky by i u této číslovky koncovky následovat "mohly", prakticky je to ale nemožné! Jedná se zde o základní gramatické chyby, tzv. "hrubky" (hov.)!

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> ... Zrejme toto vysvetľuje aj možnosť skloňovania slova _plus_ v latinčine...



Velice zajímavý postřeh.....a to nejen v latině....



Bohemos said:


> ...
> b) **vícech *=> "_Tento problém se týká _*_vícech studentů!" _ - Správně: "Tento problém se týká *více* studentů!", "Děj této knihy je o *více* lidech, kteří...  ."
> Srovnej(-te):
> bb) _"Příběh knihy je o **dvouch* mladých lidech." _ - Správně: "Příběh knihy je o *dvou* mladých lidech, kteří... ."
> - v hovoru může tento tvar zaznít
> 
> Závěrem, jedná se takřka vždy o *příslovce*, vždy o 2. stupeň (viz příspěvky výše; např. "1. mnoho/hodně - 2. více - 3. nejvíce"), ale také o *neurčitou* *číslovku* (viz moje příklady; viz odkaz na článek výše )! Čistě teoreticky by i u této číslovky koncovky následovat "mohly", prakticky je to ale nemožné! Jedná se zde o základní gramatické chyby, tzv. "hrubky" (hov.)!
> 
> S poděkováním,
> Bohemos



To snad víme všichni, že skloňovat více ve spisovné češtině vůbec nelze....Tato webová stránka je ovšem o češtině, ne jenom o spisovné češtině....
Bohemův příklad *vícech *je ještě zajímavější...více než 100 příkladů na Googlu...to je už signifikantní počet... 
Takže se to nevyskytuje ani v obecné hovorové češtině, že ano? 
Bude se jednat zřejmě o základní gramatické chyby, jako např.: obouch, dvouch - hezké příklady...
Korpus neformální mluvené češtiny vícech neuvádí ani jednou, 3 příklady na obouch...
Jsem zvědavý, jestli někdy v budoucnu uslyším to "vícech"....


----------



## bibax

francisgranada said:


> Zrejme toto vysvetľuje aj možnosť skloňovania slova _plus_ v latinčině a slova _t__öbb_ v maďarčine.


Ale v latinčině má _plus_ charakter přídavného jména (nevím jak v maďarčině), lze ho tedy skloňovat. Známé je motto USA "ex pluribus unum" (z více jedno, tj. z více států jeden). V latině máme:

multi discipuli (mnoho žáků) - plures discipuli (více žáků) - plurimi discipuli (nejvíce žáků)

doslova (občas se to tak i překládá):

mnozí/hojní žáci - (po)četnější/hojnější žáci - nej(po)četnější/nejhojnější žáci

Dnes přišlo více žáků. Hodie plures discipuli venerunt.
doslova: Dnes přišli početnější žáci.

V češtině ale nemáme vhodné adjektivum. Adjektivum *(po)četnější/hojnější* se užívá jen pro přiblížení latinské syntaxe. Nikdo neřekne "problém se týká četnějších/hojnějších studentů". To je jen berlička při překladu _mnoho/více/nejvíce_ do latiny.

Je ovšem možné utéci k opisu: velký počet - větší počet - největší počet.

Mimochodem _mnoho_ se skloňuje, i když má jen 2 tvary (mnoho a mnoha; mnohem je příslovce), _více_ by asi také mohlo mít další tvary, alespoň genitiv, jenže je to typ _srdce - bez srdce_.

Historicky, původem, je _více_ střední rod adjektiva větší, takže se nějak skloňovat muselo, ostatně stejně jako _mnoho_.


----------



## Encolpius

zajímavé je, že nebyla potřeba vytvořit podstatné jméno z více, jako např: dobré - dobro, zlé - zlo, krásné - krásno, mnohé - mnoho?


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

k Vaší položené otázce:

a) *dobro *- dobré; *zlo *- zlé etc.  => u *1. stupně substantivum zpravidla utvořit lze!
*Pozor: "mnoho - mnohé" => Zde se nejedná o substantivum!; "krásno - krásné" => Substantivem je zde pak slovo "*krása*". "Krásno" oficiálně neexistuje, ano. Zní velice hovorově. Příklad: _"U moře bylo krásně."_ 

 b) lepší - */*; horší/zlejší - */*; více - */ (viz mnoho)*; krásnější - */*; hezčí *- /*; chytřejší *- /*; rychlejší *- /*; dražší* - /* etc. => u *2. stupně již ale možné není utvořit substantivum!!!

*S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Možná to "vícech" bude podmíněné tvarem a ne významem, zkomolené tvary z "méně" jsem už nenašel...


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ano, přesně tak, jde hlavně o *tvar *(= gramatika) , nikoliv o význam, o tom se zde nebavíme (= sémantika) ! 

S pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> Ale v latinčině má _plus_ charakter přídavného jména ...


V podstate o tom hovorím aj ja. 





> ... (nevím jak v maďarčině) ...


 Podľa mňa aj v maďarčine (hlbšie som sa s tým nezaoberal). O tom svedčí aj to, že od slova "több" (více)  možno vytvoriť príslovky ako "több*en*" (_többen__ voltunk_ - bylo nás více) a "több*é*" (_többé nem jövök_ - více nepříjdu). 





> Historicky, původem, je _více_ střední rod adjektiva větší, takže se nějak skloňovat muselo, ostatně stejně jako _mnoho_.


To je zaujímavé, a svojim spôsobom aj logické. Cez to všetko sa mi zdá, že sporadický výskyt napr. tvaru _víceho_, ktorý uvádza Encolpius, v dnešnej češtine je skôr "spontánny novotvar", než pozostatok pôvodného skloňovania. 

P.S. V slovenčine _viac/viacej_ sa tiež nedá skloňovať, neviem ako to je v prípade poľského _więc/więce__j_ ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Zato máte v slovenštině tvary viacerí, viaceré (na _viacerých_ počítačoch, slovník s _viacerými_ jazykmi, poskytovať služby _viacerým_ ľuďom atd.), ale čeština tvary "vícerí" , "víceré"  nemá.


----------



## bibax

francisgranada said:


> Cez to všetko sa mi zdá, že sporadický výskyt napr. tvaru _víceho_, ktorý uvádza Encolpius, v dnešnej češtine je skôr "spontánny novotvar", než pozostatok pôvodného skloňovania.


S tím souhlasím. Ani jsem se nepokoušel tvrdit něco jiného. 

V praslovanštině byl komparativ k velký: *vętjь/*vętъ-jь/*vętjь-jь (m.), ? (f.), vętje (n.) > stč. věcší, viece (ie je dlouhý protějšek k ě) > nč. větší (pro všechy rody), více. Jak se to skloňovalo nevím. Pokud to byl "dlouhý" tvar (*vętъjь nebo *vętjьjь), pak jistě končil anaforickým zájmenem jь v příslušném pádu (např. *vęt?-jego, *vęt?-jemu > většího, většímu).

Číslovka mnoho má 2 tvary (nom. ak. mnoho, v ostatních pádech mnoha). Číslovka více by nejspíš měla analogicky také 2 tvary, kdyby ovšem nekončila na -ce.


Enquiring Mind said:


> Zato máte v slovenštině tvary viacerí, viaceré (na _viacerých_ počítačoch, slovník s _viacerými_ jazykmi, poskytovať služby _viacerým_ ľuďom atd.), ale čeština tvary "vícerí" , "víceré"  nemá.


Sporadicky se užívají tvary jako vícerý, víceří, atd. Zkuste najít googlem "vícerými" . Slovníky spisovné češtiny "vícerý" většinou neobsahují.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

spojujete zde za *a)* zcela odlišné slovní druhy (tj. "*více*" X "*vícero/-ý*"; viz odkaz na článek z roku 2000 - *# 3*) a za *b) *je problematika číslovky "povícero, vícero/-ý" docela dost diskutabilním tématem i pro samotné bohemisty, ano! Není to jev zase tak starý...

Příklad:
a) "Patero, sedmero, *?vícero? *balení ponožek..."

Dále, jaký je pak, prosím, rozdíl mezi:
1) *Mnozí *x *Víceří*; 2) *Mnohými *x *Vícerými*; 3) *Mnohý *x *Vícerý*; 4) *Mnoho *x *Vícero  *

Řešení:
=> SÉMANTICKÝ rozdíl mezi těmito tvary *NEEXISTUJE*!

Osobně zde mám sklon k tradičnímu užívání 1. stupně (=> "1. *mnoho*/hodně - 2. *více* - 3. nejvíce"), který je za *a)* bezesporu správný (= *kodifikace*) a za *b)* "více" a "vícero" považuji i nadále za nesklonné. Vzhledem k tomu, že "více" a "mnoho/či mnozí" vyjadřuje de facto totéž (= sémantika), pak se vůbec nemůžeme diviti tomu, že dochází k nějaké záměně, či špatné volbě správného tvaru (= morfologie).   

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## triti

Tady bydli nadstandard, domov vicereho by neslo?


----------

